# Chuva de Meteoros das Perseidas 2012



## Teles (29 Jul 2012 às 22:45)

Em 2012, o pico da chuva de meteoros Perseidas vai coincidir com a lua em crescente minguante , isto produzirá circunstâncias favoráveis ​​para visualização  dessa experiência  anual no verão. Com mais de 80 meteoros por hora previstos e em zonas  longe das cidades onde a poluição luminosa é menor  poderão se avistar até 150 meteoros por hora. 
É uma boa oportunidade para quem gosta de desfrutar deste tipo de eventos e se deslocar em passeio com família e amigos se possível até  ao campo e apreciar a olho nu ou mesmo com uns binóculos ou com um pequeno telescópio, também estará propicio para a fotografia 

As Perseidas ou Perséiades são uma prolífica chuva de meteoros associada ao cometa Swift-Tuttle. São assim denominadas devido ao ponto do céu de onde parecem vir, o radiante, localizado na constelação de Perseus. As chuvas de meteoros ocorrem quando a Terra atravessa um rasto de meteoros. Neste caso o rasto é denominado de nuvem Perseida e estende-se ao longo órbita do cometa Swift-Tuttle. A nuvem consiste em partículas ejectadas pelo cometa durante a sua passagem perto do Sol. A maior parte do material presente na nuvem actualmente, tem aproximadamente 1.000 anos. No entanto, existe um filamento relativamente recente de poeiras neste rasto proveniente da passagem do cometa em 1862.

O fenômeno é visível anualmente a partir de meados de Julho, registrando-se a maior atividade entre os dias 8 e 14 de Agosto, ocorrendo o seu pico por volta do dia 12. Durante o pico, a taxa de estrelas cadentes pode ultrapassar as 60 por hora. Podem ser observadas ao longo de todo o plano celeste, mas devido à trajectória da órbita do cometa Swift-Tuttle, são observáveis essencialmente no Hemisfério Norte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2012 às 23:53)

*Re: Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2012*

Vi há cerca de meia hora, uma «estrela cadente» muito brilante, em tons de branco amarelado, no sentido Pastor - Ursa Maior. Não possuia rasto. Penso que não pertença à chuva de estrelas «Perseidas», pois vinha na direcção contrária à radiante. Foi o meteoro mais brilhante que vi até hoje. 

E de reparar que hoje está practicamente cheia e na atmosfera estão presentes poeiras, o que dificulta imenso a observação destes fenómenos, tal seria se a atmosfera estivesse «limpa» e sem a luminosidade da Lua.


----------



## hugosantos (1 Ago 2012 às 23:53)

*alguém viu???*

20 minutos atrás, vi um rasto e pensei, olha uma estrela cadente, mas não desapareceu como uma estrela cadente, fez uma explosão de côr azul  tipo fogo de artificio... alguém viu???


----------



## granizus (2 Ago 2012 às 03:08)

*Re: Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2012*



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vi há cerca de meia hora, uma «estrela cadente» muito brilante, em tons de branco amarelado, no sentido Pastor - Ursa Maior. Não possuia rasto. Penso que não pertença à chuva de estrelas «Perseidas», pois vinha na direcção contrária à radiante. Foi o meteoro mais brilhante que vi até hoje.
> 
> E de reparar que hoje está practicamente cheia e na atmosfera estão presentes poeiras, o que dificulta imenso a observação destes fenómenos, tal seria se a atmosfera estivesse «limpa» e sem a luminosidade da Lua.



Deculpem a pergunta (certamente disparatada) mas nesses dias 8 a 14 de Agosto qual a direção da "radiante", ou seja, para que lado do firmamento deveremos olhar com mais atenção?
Obrigado


----------



## Teles (2 Ago 2012 às 09:52)

*Re: Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2012*



granizus disse:


> Deculpem a pergunta (certamente disparatada) mas nesses dias 8 a 14 de Agosto qual a direção da "radiante", ou seja, para que lado do firmamento deveremos olhar com mais atenção?
> Obrigado



O olhar aqui é muito subjectivo porque na verdade os meteoros vêem-se de varias direções , devido há localização dos meteoros estacionados no céu espacial dá a sensação que eles veem  localizados da constelação de Perseus dando a sensação que eles vêem de lá , quando a terra que gira em redor do sol nesta altura do ano passa por essa mesma massa de detritos restos do cometa , há uma colisão de pequenos detritos com  atmosfera terrestre , por isso cada massa de meteoritos tem um nome associado há localização de onde se encontram em relação a uma certa constelação a quando a passagem da terra nessa altura.
Depois temos os asteroides e os meteoritos:

O asteroide é uma grande pedra espacial. Também é uma "sobra" do sistema solar, mas uma sobra do processo de formação dos planetas rochosos, como Terra e Marte. Com formato irregular, a maioria dos asteróides tem cerca de 1 km de diâmetro - mas alguns podem chegar a centenas de quilômetros!

O meteorito é um asteróide pequeno. Não há um limite exato, mas a partir de 1 km de diâmetro as pedras espaciais costumam ser chamadas de asteroides. A maior parte dos meteoritos equivale a grãos de areia. Mas esses são quase imperceptíveis: toneladas se dirigem à atmosfera da Terra todos os dias. Já meteoritos com uns 4 m de diâmetro deixam sinais mais evidentes.


O meteoritos ou asteroides podem estar associados ainda a restos de um cometa velho que se desintegrou como o caso do  cometa Swift-Tuttle que deu origem as chuva de meteoros Perseidades.
Temos ainda o cinturão de asteroides que orbitam o sol e podem ser encontrados em várias regiões do sistema solar, mas a maioria se encontra entre a órbita de Marte e de Júpiter  na região conhecida como Cinturão de Asteroides.
Por vezes um destes asteroides de menor densidade desloca-se e colide com a atmosfera terrestre dando origem aquilo que se chama de fire-ball como se pode ver no vídeo:


Há ainda a nuvem de Oort, também chamada de nuvem de Öpik-Oort, é uma nuvem esférica de cometas e asteroides hipotética (ou seja, não observada diretamente) que possivelmente se localize nos limites do Sistema Solar, a cerca de 50 000 UA, ou quase um ano-luz, do Sol.Isso faz com que ela fique a aproximadamente um quarto da distância a Proxima Centauri, a estrela mais próxima da Terra além do Sol. O cinturão de Kuiper e o disco disperso, as outras duas regiões do Sistema Solar que contêm objetos transnetunianos, se localizam a menos de um centésimo da distância estimada da nuvem de Oort. A parte externa da nuvem de Oort define o limite gravitacional do Sistema Solar.


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2012 às 22:18)

*Re: Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2012*



granizus disse:


> Deculpem a pergunta (certamente disparatada) mas nesses dias 8 a 14 de Agosto qual a direção da "radiante", ou seja, para que lado do firmamento deveremos olhar com mais atenção?
> Obrigado



Depende da hora claro, e embora os meteoros na prática apareçam de muitos lados, convêm estar concentrado nas proximidades da constelação de Perseus (daí o nome).

Vai ao site http://www.heavens-above.com/ configura a tua localidade (current observing site) e depois de configurado, vê o mapa do céu (Whole sky chart) para determinada hora que te interesse, e no mapa procuras por Perseus.
Ou em alternativa usa um software como o Stellarium, e seguir os mesmos passos, configurar o teu local, e depois navegar pelas horas que estás disponível para ver, procurando por essa constelação.


----------



## supercell (2 Ago 2012 às 22:37)

No ano passado em Agosto vi um em tons de alaranjado, a cair levemente durante cerca de 8 segundos, dividindo-se a meio e desaparecendo, espero que este ano veja mais.

Boas observações.


----------



## granizus (2 Ago 2012 às 23:48)

Obrigado Teles e Vince


----------



## Teles (3 Ago 2012 às 23:41)

Embora com muita pouca qualidade devido ao brilho da lua que quase nos ofusca deixo aqui as primeiras duas fotos das perseidas tiradas hoje :


----------



## Teles (7 Ago 2012 às 00:32)

Mais algumas fotos desta noite:


----------



## Teles (8 Ago 2012 às 00:11)

Boas , aqui ficam mais uns meteoros que tenho estado a fotografar:


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2012 às 01:49)

Excelentes Teles! 

Quero ver se faço o mesmo, embora já saiba que a poluição luminosa da Invicta me vá dificultar o trabalho...


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Ago 2012 às 06:52)

Qual o melhor modo para se colocar na maquina fotografica, para estas fotos?
Ah tenho uma Olympus SP-520 UZ


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Ago 2012 às 14:18)

Excelentes Fotografias Teles!

Por volta de que horas é que tirastes estas fotografias?Para saber se tbm consigo a essa hora.


----------



## Teles (8 Ago 2012 às 21:21)

Miguel96 disse:


> Excelentes Fotografias Teles!
> 
> Por volta de que horas é que tirastes estas fotografias?Para saber se tbm consigo a essa hora.



Como apanhar um meteoro é dar um tiro no escuro eu costumo fazer assim:

Quando já está bem escuro por volta das 22 horas coloco a maquina no tripé e com um cabo disparador, em modo A-DEP e deixo o botão do cabo a fixo a disparar , depois é só esperar que tenha fotografado algum.
Este ano em comparação a anos anteriores tenho observado um numero bem mais elevado de meteoros


----------



## Teles (10 Ago 2012 às 01:05)

Não é em português mas quem estiver interessado em fotografar este vídeo explica muito bem:
!


----------



## Teles (10 Ago 2012 às 10:33)

Mais 3 fotos desta noite passada:


----------



## João Pedro (10 Ago 2012 às 22:33)

Outro excelente link não só para esta mas também para outras "chuvas de estrelas":
http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/earthskys-meteor-shower-guide

Relativamente às Perseidas, as horas imediatamente antes do amanhecer serão as melhores para as observar. Lá vou ter de madrugar...


----------



## Teles (11 Ago 2012 às 15:11)

A partir já desta próxima madrugada e a noite de domingo para segunda já se podem observar algumas dezenas de meteoros por horam sendo o pico máximo na noite de domingo e madrugada de segunda-feira.


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2012 às 22:06)

Acabo de ver uma bem grande de cor verde à medida que se deslocava ia deixando novos rastos para trás mais pequenos!


----------



## Davis* (12 Ago 2012 às 16:30)

Esta noite também será possível observar, não vai??


----------



## amando96 (12 Ago 2012 às 16:46)

Esta noite será o pico do evento 

Quero ver se me afasto das luzes da vila para tirar umas fotos.


----------



## CptRena (12 Ago 2012 às 17:46)

Davis* disse:


> Esta noite também será possível observar, não vai??



Com a nebulosidade que está a entrar de NO não sei se vai dar para ver grande coisa aqui no Litoral Norte até mesmo no Interior mais próximo do litoral. Ontem o radar do IM apresentava possibilidade de estar a chover no Caramulo.






©NOAA


----------



## Davis* (12 Ago 2012 às 19:54)

CptRena disse:


> Com a nebulosidade que está a entrar de NO não sei se vai dar para ver grande coisa aqui no Litoral Norte até mesmo no Interior mais próximo do litoral. Ontem o radar do IM apresentava possibilidade de estar a chover no Caramulo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pois que pena. Gostava imenso de ver. Ontem ainda coloquei o despertador para fazer observação a partir das 2h, mas o céu já se encontrava nublado.
Talvez hoje dê tréguas mas duvido...


----------



## Davis* (12 Ago 2012 às 21:48)

Davis* disse:


> Pois que pena. Gostava imenso de ver. Ontem ainda coloquei o despertador para fazer observação a partir das 2h, mas o céu já se encontrava nublado.
> Talvez hoje dê tréguas mas duvido...




Afinal!!Tréguas!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2012 às 22:58)

Alguem daqui do litoral norte ja viu alguma coisa?


----------



## João Pedro (12 Ago 2012 às 23:13)

Infelizmente não... o céu ontem à noite esteve completamente "tapado" aqui por estes lados...


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2012 às 23:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Infelizmente não... o céu ontem à noite esteve completamente "tapado" aqui por estes lados...



E hoje?


----------



## Davis* (12 Ago 2012 às 23:45)

Miguel96 disse:


> E hoje?



Hoje ainda não vi nada. Agora estão a aparecer umas nuvens, pelo menos aqui por v.n.gaia


----------



## João Pedro (12 Ago 2012 às 23:45)

Muitas nuvens com algumas abertas... com sorte ver-se-á alguma coisa mas, péssimo para fotografar pois há ainda mais luz!


----------



## CptRena (12 Ago 2012 às 23:51)

Eu acho que já vi algo. As nuvens deram tréguas e vê-se relativamente bem a Via Láctea. Estou chateado com os postes laranjas que são uma poluição danada (embora iluminem bem) e tenho um mesmo em frente de Perseus. Bem, tenho que aguentar já que não me apeteceu ir sair de carro para um sítio escuro.


----------



## Davis* (12 Ago 2012 às 23:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Muitas nuvens com algumas abertas... com sorte ver-se-á alguma coisa mas, péssimo para fotografar pois há ainda mais luz!




é verdade, já tenho tripés na varanda para fotografar, mas para já ainda nada.
estive a ver no stellarium, e a partir das 2h a zona Perseu atinge o pico no céu, deve ser mais fácil de ver.. penso eu


----------



## João Pedro (13 Ago 2012 às 00:01)

Davis* disse:


> é verdade, já tenho tripés na varanda para fotografar, mas para já ainda nada.
> estive a ver no stellarium, e a partir das 2h a zona Perseu atinge o pico no céu, deve ser mais fácil de ver.. penso eu


 o meu está montado desde sexta-feira! Vamos ver...


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 00:03)

se alguém vir alguma coisita avisem!! alguém vai fazer noitada??


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 00:26)

Davis* disse:


> se alguém vir alguma coisita avisem!! alguém vai fazer noitada??



Estava aqui a olhar para o céu e reparei numa coisa, a norte, é possível ver uma faixa ao longo do céu num tom mais claro, e não são nuvens, será uma aurora???


----------



## CptRena (13 Ago 2012 às 00:28)

Davis* disse:


> Estava aqui a olhar para o céu e reparei numa coisa, a norte, é possível ver uma faixa ao longo do céu num tom mais claro, e não são nuvens, será uma aurora???



Uma faixa de Norte para Sul, mais ou menos? Não será a Via Láctea? Será, muito provavelmente. Auroras a esta latitude é muito raro. Space Weather by NOAA
Vi mesmo há pouco um meteoro lento, amarelo, espectáculo. Vinha direitinho da estrela alfa de Perseus.


----------



## Teles (13 Ago 2012 às 00:30)

Davis* disse:


> Estava aqui a olhar para o céu e reparei numa coisa, a norte, é possível ver uma faixa ao longo do céu num tom mais claro, e não são nuvens, será uma aurora???



É um braço da Via Láctea como podes ver aqui:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0342499.129747.100000484020724&type=3&theater


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 00:31)

é isso mesmo!!!  

obrigado!!


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 00:33)

viste a norte o meteoro??? 

porra eu ainda não consigo ver, tenho mesmo na frente um dos blocos do prédio! porra!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Ago 2012 às 00:41)

Davis* disse:


> se alguém vir alguma coisita avisem!! alguém vai fazer noitada??


Amanhã trabalha-se... mas até às 3 da manhã devo aguentar-me!


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 01:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Amanhã trabalha-se... mas até às 3 da manhã devo aguentar-me!



Pois eu também... nada de chuva de meteoros??


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 01:04)

Davis* disse:


> Pois eu também... nada de chuva de meteoros??



Acabei de ver um!!!!Lindo!!!


----------



## Teles (13 Ago 2012 às 01:18)

Aqui foi tudo por água abaixo o céu muito nublado por fractus


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 01:19)

Davis* disse:


> Acabei de ver um!!!!Lindo!!!




Porra nuvens a norte!!! treta!!!!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Ago 2012 às 01:20)

Ainda nada! E agora chegou uma nuvem que tapou tudo!


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 01:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Ainda nada! E agora chegou uma nuvem que tapou tudo!



Está tudo a ficar tapado


----------



## CptRena (13 Ago 2012 às 01:58)

Muito poucos/hora. Já vi 2 em condições.
O espectáculo planetário já começa a formar-se. Júpiter já se apresentou ao palco, estando na linha de horizonte a NE, um pouco a Este de Perseus.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Ago 2012 às 02:11)

Bom, completamente encoberto pelo Porto... paciência, não vale a pena esperar mais!


----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2012 às 02:26)

Estou perto de Benavente e as condições são boas, pouca nebulosidade, pouca poluição luminosa, entre a 1:30 e as 2h vi 7, mas desisti porque estava a ser comido vivo por mosquitos 

Mas esperava ver mais, se calhar não estou a olhar para o sitio mais provável para as ver.


----------



## GonçaloF (13 Ago 2012 às 02:41)

Boa noite pessoal!

Bem estou no alentejo, e desde as 22h que estou na minha varanda a observar, perto das 23h aproximaram-se umas nuvens e fiquei sem visibilidade, às 00h30 voltei, e o céu estava limpinho, a Via Láctea via-se perfeitamente.
Contei desde as 22h até agora que voltei para dentro de casa, mais de 40 meteoros, e alguns deles espectaculares, daqueles que deixam um grande rasto, e são mais "luminosos".

Alguém sabe se nas proximas noites ainda irá ser visivel?


----------



## Teles (13 Ago 2012 às 02:49)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Ago 2012 às 03:22)

Fui lá fora agora durante 20 minutos e vi 2 meteoros! Pena que veio agora uma nuvem gigante... Até quando se pode ver? O ponto alto já passou?


----------



## Geiras (13 Ago 2012 às 03:31)

Assim de rajada avistei uns 4 ou 5 com um lindo rasto verde!

Céu completamente limpo aqui por Castelo Branco, com uma reduzida poluição luminosa a ajudar!


----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2012 às 03:37)

Teles disse:


>



Mais 10 minutos de observação e vi mais 2, uma delas atravessou a constelação de Cassiopeia, tenho estado a olhar principalmente para a constelação de Perseus que fica próxima da constelação de Cassiopeia. Para quem não sabe constelação de Cassiopeia tem a forma de um W e é facilmente encontrada, neste momento está quase na vertical do céu.  

O ponto alto é esta noite mas se as condições meteorológicas o permitirem ainda vai ser possível observar nos próximos dias (noites). 

Infelizmente não tenho forma de registar o fenómeno Teles.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Ago 2012 às 03:56)

Vi mais 4 ou 5 de rajada. Sem nuvens agora e Cassiopeia quase na vertical.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Ago 2012 às 04:44)

Boas,
No início da noite de ontem vi meteoros que nunca tinha visto na vida,  
De uns 13 que vi, dois deles ficaram na minha memória, um deles tinha um tom esverdeado, cruzou grande parte do céu, em vez de desaparecer aumentava cada vez mais o brilho e tamanho e com um enorme rasto. O outro foi algo raro, com um tom alaranjado, desfez-se em cerca de 4 pedaços, foi logo a primeira que vi, ainda não era totalmente noite. 
Também dei conta de um fenómeno, não sei se alguém viu, pouco devia faltar para as onze, comecei a ver a oeste, como se fossem várias estrelas todas juntas mas a piscar constantemente e em movimento, pensei em aviões, mas era impossível estarem tão juntos, não faço ideia do que seria, só sei que naquele momento fiquei maluco, não sei se estava relacionado com o espaço, mas fica o relato.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2012 às 09:54)

Ontem não vi nenhum meteoro, muita poluição luminosa, para ve-los só se for á serra de Canelas em Vila Nova de Gaia. Aí sim tem condiçoes favoráveis para ver as perseidas, pois essa serra é desertica e não tem iluminação.


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 11:12)

Miguel96 disse:


> Ontem não vi nenhum meteoro, muita poluição luminosa, para ve-los só se for á serra de Canelas em Vila Nova de Gaia. Aí sim tem condiçoes favoráveis para ver as perseidas, pois essa serra é desertica e não tem iluminação.



Eu também não vi mais nada, aqui na Granja não se viu nada a partir da 1h45,  ficou tudo coberto... apenas vi aquele que vos falei e mais nada. pena 
durante o mês de Agosto, vão ocorrer mais fenómenos dignos de observação não vão?


----------



## CptRena (13 Ago 2012 às 12:21)

Davis* disse:


> Eu também não vi mais nada, aqui na Granja não se viu nada a partir da 1h45,  ficou tudo coberto... apenas vi aquele que vos falei e mais nada. pena
> durante o mês de Agosto, vão ocorrer mais fenómenos dignos de observação não vão?



Estas observações, assim como a astronomia em geral, requerem muita paciência. Daí aconselhar-se a instalarem-se numas esteiras cobertos com um cobertor, confortáveis e observar, observar até mais não. Todos os dias existem "fenómenos dignos de observação", o problema é que muitos não são previsiveis, ou não temos acesso a tais previsões. Os restos de materiais que mandamos para lá para cima (lixo espacial) vão caindo e também têm tendência a incendiarem por não fazerem uma entrada controlada. E podemos sempre ver os satélites espiões a passarem, assim como os outros satélites que vão percorrendo o céu nocturno. Claro que estamos limitados pela nebulosidade e pela poluição luminosa em alguns locais, por isso aconselha-se a ir para lugares com reduzida iluminação antropogénica.


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 13:11)

CptRena disse:


> Estas observações, assim como a astronomia em geral, requerem muita paciência. Daí aconselhar-se a instalarem-se numas esteiras cobertos com um cobertor, confortáveis e observar, observar até mais não. Todos os dias existem "fenómenos dignos de observação", o problema é que muitos não são previsiveis, ou não temos acesso a tais previsões. Os restos de materiais que mandamos para lá para cima (lixo espacial) vão caindo e também têm tendência a incendiarem por não fazerem uma entrada controlada. E podemos sempre ver os satélites espiões a passarem, assim como os outros satélites que vão percorrendo o céu nocturno. Claro que estamos limitados pela nebulosidade e pela poluição luminosa em alguns locais, por isso aconselha-se a ir para lugares com reduzida iluminação antropogénica.



pois, nos próximos dias tentarei dedicar-me à observação, pena não viver no último andar do prédio, é um excelente spot para a observação...
Satélites espiões??Brutal!!alguém tem registos fotográficos disso??


----------



## CptRena (13 Ago 2012 às 13:28)

Davis* disse:


> pois, nos próximos dias tentarei dedicar-me à observação, pena não viver no último andar do prédio, é um excelente spot para a observação...
> Satélites espiões??Brutal!!alguém tem registos fotográficos disso??



Como já estamos a fugir ao tópico, decidi responder aqui

 Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2012


----------



## Azathoth (13 Ago 2012 às 13:28)

Estas últimas 2 noites fui para o Pico do Arieiro na ilha da Madeira a 1810 m de altitude ver a chuva de estrelas. O céu estava bem limpinho e deu para ver umas poucas. Fiquei lá entre as 23 e as 0h horas. Na primeira noite apenas consegui ver uma grande mas ontem consegui ver 3 bem grandes e foi de longe a melhor noite. 

Nunca tinha visto um céu tão limpo e cheio de estrelas. A Via Láctea era bem visível 

Na primeira noite a poluição visual era bem maior mas ontem como havia mais nuvens estas parece que taparam mais a luz.

PS: lá em cima um gaijo fica acima das nuvens 

Ainda tirei umas fotos mas não ficaram grande coisa. Tenho de comprar um tripé de jeito e não usar um de 7 € 

















PS: é surreal ir numa estrada completamente isolada e às escuras e de repente ver um carro parado com 2 pessoas deitadas no chão de barriga para cima na estrada


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2012 às 17:01)

Um pequeno timelapse

[ame="http://vimeo.com/47431341"]Perseid Meteor Timelapse from Huckleberry Knob, NC on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 18:46)

Vince disse:


> Um pequeno timelapse
> 
> Perseid Meteor Timelapse from Huckleberry Knob, NC on Vimeo



Fantástico!


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 19:22)

Deixo aqui uma guia para este mês  

Atenção ao dia de hoje!

http://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/visible-planets-tonight-mars-jupiter-venus-saturn-mercury 

http://earthsky.org/tonight/mercury-at-greatest-morning-elongation


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Ago 2012 às 19:49)

Ontem desde as 01h até ás 03:30 vi 16 meteoros bem brilhantes.

*Hoje será possivel ver quantos por hora ?*


----------



## João Pedro (13 Ago 2012 às 19:58)

Bom, a única coisa que deu mesmo para ver e fotografar ontem foi o não menos interessante alinhamento de Júpiter, da Lua e de Vénus.


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 20:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, a única coisa que deu mesmo para ver e fotografar ontem foi o não menos interessante alinhamento de Júpiter, da Lua e de Vénus.



eu consegui fotografar a Oeste, saturno, marte e spica.queria postar a foto mas nao estou a conseguir


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Ago 2012 às 20:43)

Alguem sabe se hoje será possivel ver ainda algumas ? Ou muitas ? Ou poucas?


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 21:33)

AndréFrade disse:


> Alguem sabe se hoje será possivel ver ainda algumas ? Ou muitas ? Ou poucas?



Se for possível, serão poucos, Sábado e Domingo é que foi o pico.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Ago 2012 às 22:10)

Davis* disse:


> eu consegui fotografar a Oeste, saturno, marte e spica.queria postar a foto mas nao estou a conseguir


Sabes como fazê-lo?
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Ago 2012 às 22:14)

Estarei até tarde a vê-las. Em meia-hora já vi 3, uma delas bem brilhante e prolongada.


----------



## amando96 (13 Ago 2012 às 22:45)

Encontrei esta foto tirada em Wyoming, USA:


----------



## João Pedro (13 Ago 2012 às 23:04)

Photoshop? Parece...


----------



## Davis* (13 Ago 2012 às 23:27)

Aqui estão as fotos, obrigado João Pedro!


----------



## Azathoth (13 Ago 2012 às 23:39)

Tive a tirar umas fotos com a minha máquina ao céu só para testar e sem dar por isso aparece-me na fotos meteoros. Esta é a melhorzita:







Tirada à meia hora na minha casa no Funchal. 

Para quem interessar foram estes os parâmetros:
Máquina: Canon 1100D
Objectiva: Canon EF-S 18-55 mm f3.5/5.6 IS II
ISO 1600
18mm
F/3.5
20 seg


----------



## Teles (14 Ago 2012 às 00:07)

Como ontem a noite esteve totalmente nublada hoje num pouco espaço com pouca luz capturei uma dezena de meteoros , pelo menos compensou a noite anterior

























Estas trés ultimas fotos são um satélite!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Ago 2012 às 00:08)

Que sorte!  Muito boas todas.  Eu por aqui nem uma! A poluição luminosa não dá tréguas...


----------



## Davis* (14 Ago 2012 às 00:10)

Espectáculo, ontem tive 3 horas a olhar para o céu e só vi 1!!!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2012 às 01:54)

Alandoal: com o céu praticamente limpo e olhando para o norte, nordeste e leste, esta noite está a ser contemplada por "estrelas cadentes" a cada 10 minutos ... algumas mesmo com um rasto bastante largo.

Muito bonito, mesmo !!!


----------



## GonçaloF (14 Ago 2012 às 03:25)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandoal: com o céu praticamente limpo e olhando para o norte, nordeste e leste, esta noite está a ser contemplada por "estrelas cadentes" a cada 10 minutos ... algumas mesmo com um rasto bastante largo.
> 
> Muito bonito, mesmo !!!



Eu estou numa vila perto de Évora (S.Manços) e também está o céu limpo, e em menos de 3 min consegui ver 4 meteoros. Pensei que, como ontem tinha sido o pico mais alto, hoje já nao se visse, mas até acho que hoje foi melhor, as condições metereologicas ajudaram, e eu na minha varanda completamente no escuro, criou-se as condições perfeitas 

E amanhã ainda irei estar atento, para ver se ainda vejo algum.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Ago 2012 às 03:42)

Preciso de uma resposta rápida se possivel.

A chuva de estrelas de Sexta-Feira valerá a pena perder uma madrugada a ver?


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Ago 2012 às 03:56)

AndréFrade disse:


> Preciso de uma resposta rápida se possivel.
> 
> A chuva de estrelas de Sexta-Feira valerá a pena perder uma madrugada a ver?



Boas

Tentei ser o mais rápido possível a responder, acho que vale, eu ontem apanhei este.






A resposta se vale ou não apenas pode ser tua, depende apenas do modo que gostas das coisas, quando gosto muito de algo vale a pena fazer um esforço para a conseguir.

Boas fotos Teles

Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Ago 2012 às 04:04)

Obrigado pela resposta.

Ontem vi 16 em 3 horas, espero ver nesta ordem na Sexta..

Veremos.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Ago 2012 às 07:20)

Por aqui depois de várias tentativas foi impossivel ver o que fosse devido à neblusidade  tanto na noite de domigo como ontem, hoje foi espreitar pelas 5h da manhã, o mesmo resultado


----------



## ecobcg (14 Ago 2012 às 09:28)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Ago 2012 às 11:00)

ecobcg disse:


> Belo light painting!
> Ainda te deixaste apanhar ali no fim
> Qual foi a fonte de luz que utilizaste? LED? Ou outra?



Boas

 

Foi com o telemóvel do hotspot no encontro em Franco.

Um abraço


----------



## Davis* (14 Ago 2012 às 12:03)

Durante a madrugada de hoje, mais ou menos a partir das 5h, alguém consegui fotografar o alinhamento de mercurio, vénus, a lua e júpiter??? 

aqui fartou-se de chover a essa hora ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Ago 2012 às 16:56)

Excelentes fotos por aqui

Na noite do pico, consegui captar apenas uma, o meu primeiro registo de meteoros:





Tirada de Manta Rota, VRSA.


----------



## amando96 (15 Ago 2012 às 21:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Photoshop? Parece...



Levou uma boa dose, são várias imagens combinadas, podes saber mais do processo aqui


----------



## jmackworks (18 Ago 2012 às 15:45)

Boas ... 

Belas fotos que por aqui há ! 

tentei fotografar algumas durante três dias , não tive sorte nenhuma 

deixo aqui o resultado


----------

